# 2016 92Fs sight issue



## butcherbayrunner (Aug 4, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right area to post this.

New here, but not new to firearms(own many, maybe too many?.....no). I have built my own 1911, AR and M1A. Did a few things to my Glock and AK(basically no firearm is safe from me messing with it as soon as I get it). Point is, I am somewhat familiar to the gun culture/lingo, etc(i don't know what to call it). 
Ok, so, Beretta, I just bought a new(maybe a couple of mags fired through it) 92fs, kinda on a whim since the price could not be beat. I've always liked that handgun but don't know much about it.

anyway, to the matter at hand.
The only problem for me is the sights. This has probably been said X amount of times but night sights are a must for me(they should really come standard on all firearms(kind of how airbags are now standard on all cars)). 

I have done about a weeks worth of research on how to put night sights on and I've come up with a few things:

-The stock 92fs slide is too thin to mill a dovetail in the front.
-Would milling off the front and milling the slot for a 1911 GI type Trijicon work?
-tooltechgunsight.com doesn't offer their services to Beretta's anymore(at least 92 and 96).
-Trijicon is about 30 miles from me, but I am not sure if they will do what i want.
-Meprolight front sight(I don't like how it looks and it looks like it will fall off(looks kinda cheap and doesn't flow with the gun's lines, yes i am a car guy so lines that flow are important)).
-Would a 92A1 slide work(front/rear dovetail sights, which i want)? problem is I don't want to spend $ to find out it doesn't fit.
-cheap and kinda my last resort is glow in the dark paint....id rather not but it would work.

any other thoughts?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My suggestion is to take it to a custom shop. Trijicon is not a "walk in" storefront or shop... so that's a dead end (I have family that works there). There is are a few custom shops/gunsmiths in Metro Detroit area that should be able to do what you want. I have Trijicon night sights on my 92G, but it came from the factory like that on a Brigadier slide.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AmerigunUSA - Custom Gunsmithing & Trijicon Sight/RMR Mount Specialists 

They offer the service and are recommended by Trijicon. I found the link on Trijicon's website just below tooltechs link just underneath the tooltech link.:watching:

Ive had my old 92G sights replaced by Trijicon(actually the ampules). I sent in the slide and they did a wonderful job, they likewise install all their sights but if you need drilling of the front sight on your 92fs Tooltech was the one, but evidently no more?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.customizedcreationz.com/

These guys are local and do beautiful work. Should be fairly close to you if you don't want to ship your firearm out to a shop.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This has been discussed a lot at the Beretta Forum. There is no solution right now. There is not enough on the slide to cut a dovetail without jeopardizing the integrity of the front of the slide.

I've been around on gun forums for years - this comes up all the time.

With Tooltech out of business - there is no alternative right now. Supposedly Trijicon is "working on a solution," but it will likely be a while. 

Some people are just getting fiber optics done by Wilson. Or, sell the gun and buy a 92A1 or M9A3 with a dovetailed front sight.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> This has been discussed a lot at the Beretta Forum. There is no solution right now. There is not enough on the slide to cut a dovetail without jeopardizing the integrity of the front of the slide.
> 
> I've been around on gun forums for years - this comes up all the time.
> 
> ...


Shipwreck, read my post above and click on the link. There is indeed at least one solution. Amerigun is doing what tooltech has done. I got the link to Amerigun from Trijicon's website. Go to Amerigun's website and click on "Trijicon night sights" for pricing.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try Novak's, all ya have to do is send the slide and pick your sights! It took me about 8 days from the day sent. at least check them out. Novak's, Parkersburg, WV. jmo


----------



## butcherbayrunner (Aug 4, 2016)

thanks guys.
I think I will give Amerigun a call tomorrow. If I can personally drop the slide off there I will.
If I cant get a hold of anyone I will try Customized Creations after that(I've drove by there plenty of times and never knew it was there).
And yes TAPnRACK I'd rather not ship anything, been getting bad luck with getting things through the mail lately.

If all else fails Blackhawkman, I will give Novak a call. The website leaves something to be desired, so not much info there.

So no other model slide, beside a Brigadier slide( I don't think i'll find one of them), with replaceable sights will fit?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

butcherbayrunner said:


> So no other model slide, beside a Brigadier slide( I don't think i'll find one of them), with replaceable sights will fit?


Yes, let us know what you find out. Any model 92 slide with a front dovetail cut would work: 92A1, Brigadier, Elite and Vertec slides........, but I'd probably just go get the front sight drilled to accept a tritium vial.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> My suggestion is to take it to a custom shop. Trijicon is not a "walk in" storefront or shop... so that's a dead end (I have family that works there). There is are a few custom shops/gunsmiths in Metro Detroit area that should be able to do what you want. I have Trijicon night sights on my 92G, but it came from the factory like that on a Brigadier slide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that's the best looking CZ I've ever seen anywhere.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment, it's a shooter... very accurate.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

